# Sarracenia flava - sneak peak



## suss16 (Apr 25, 2008)

My CP garden next to my pond is now two years old. The Sarracenia's have settled in and producing many blooms this year. Here is a sneak peak of the first to start to open. Will update when they are all in bloom.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 25, 2008)

Cool! Will be amazing to see the progress to more blooms. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2008)

Very nice, thanx for posting.


----------



## Heather (Apr 25, 2008)

I love these and look forward to seeing more!


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 25, 2008)

very nice! 

so where are you? I keep meaning to visit the sarracenia place but miss it every year.


----------

